# Empörende Ungerechtigkeit gegen LiLo !



## comatron (28 Mai 2011)

Erneut wurde Lindsay Lohan der gemeinsame Aufenthalt mit Gleichgesinnten unmöglich gemacht !
Mit der fadenscheinigen Begründung, das Gefängnis in Lynwood (bekanntermaßen das einzige in den USA) sei überfüllt, wurde ihr Aufenthalt dort abgelehnt. Statt dessen wurde sie wie der letzte Sklave mit einer Fußfessel versehen und bekam Stubenarrest.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch, dass ihr für die Fußfessel auch noch Miete in Rechnung gestellt wird. Statt dessen sollte sie eine großzügige finanzielle Entschädigung bekommen. Schließlich muss sie im Gegensatz zu den Insassinnen, die sich den Gefängniszugang trotz Überfüllung wahrscheinlich mittels Bestechung erschlichen haben, in den nächsten Wochen selbst für ihren Lebensunterhalt aufkommen. Und was allein schon die Partys und das Homeshopping verschlingen werden ...
Und dann muss sie auch noch nach 14 Tagen an die Justiz melden, ob sie sich gut geführt hat. Nur dann wird die Strafe vorzeitig beendet.
Wie soll sie denn jemals über den Status einer Hobbykriminellen hinauskommen, wenn ihr der Erfahrungsaustausch im Knast verwehrt wird ?
Ich rufe alle auf : Spendet Geld für LiLo, spendet viel Geld ! Dann kann sie sich endlich ein eigenes Gefängnis bauen lassen, zu dem ihr niemand mehr den Zutritt verweigert.
Lindsays aller Länder - vereinigt euch !


----------

